# THE BODYGUARD hits digital August 2 and Blu-ray & DVD September 6.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “… a triumphant directorial return for one of the legends of Hong Kong cinema.”
> ~ Martin Sandison, CITY ON FIRE
> 
> *THE BODYGUARD*
> ...


----------

